# Happy Birthday Daddy-O



## mtlogcabin (Sep 3, 2010)

Noticed your birthday is Sunday and did not want to be late

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Enjoy the long weekend


----------



## RJJ (Sep 3, 2010)

Ditto! Happy Birthday Daddy-O!


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 3, 2010)

Double Ditto....Daddy O


----------



## peach (Sep 3, 2010)

happy birthday to you... happy birthday to you... happy birthday dear Daddy (Daddy-0 has too many syllables)... happy birthday to you.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 3, 2010)

AWWWWW shucks...yall shouldn't have. I got a lot of loose ends tied up today so I can kick back this weekend and wonder how I will get screwed out of a round trip plane ticket reimbursement. Did I say that out loud. Seriously though I will turn 38 on Sunday, I have a great family, wonderful daughters and all is well. Thanks for the best wishes.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 3, 2010)

Have a very Happy Birthday young man,

Uncle Bob


----------

